# Jacksonville Florida Sailing



## CrazyLeaf (Sep 15, 2009)

I have a question on sailing around the Jacksonville Florida area (50mi N/S of the area) and the St Johns River. Due to job reasons this will be my cruising ground for the next couple years.

I found a possible boat to purchase, but it has a 5' 10" draft. Is that too deep for this area? I do know some spots on the intercoastal could be problematic during low tide. What about the St Johns river? 

Thanks...


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

There is lots of sailing to be found on the St John's. It is pretty wide open just past the city and down to Green Cove Springs (about 30NM's if my memory is correct) but you have to deal with currents.
Imagine 2 Frolic can add a lot to this discussion as he is currently docked in Green Cove.
Very limited or no sailing available on the ICW between Mayport and St Augustine.
The Mayport Inlet is easily navigated but marias and dockage are very limited in and around the inlet.
St Augustime inlet is a bit more of a challange but lots of services in that area.
Other with more experience can add to this and will correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

It's rare to be able to get in much sailing without a lot of tacking, and gybing. mThe largest sailing area is just north & south of I295 aka the Buchman Bridge.

I have gone in, and out of the river at least a dozen times to get to & from the Bahamas. Once I had the pleasure of sailing from the ocean to my slip. Now that was a fun sail. The bad thing is the wind usually follows the river. I am telling you it could be a WHOLE lot worse.

The great news if you are going to be in Floriduh. The area is the safest when taking hurricanes into consideration. Also I see a lot of activity on the water. Looks like club racing, and get togethers.........*i2f*


----------



## CrazyLeaf (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I will be right at the Buckman bridge area. I'm trying to get a slip at Jullington Creek. I may have to be down at Green Cove until they have room though.

But my main question was around the 5' 10" draft of the sail boat. Will that be an issue in the area? I've been told this would be too limiting in the area, but I was also told this by non-sailors.

Thanks...


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry about that. I just opened the chartbook to refresh my memory. You can get pretty close to the shoreline all over the place. There are a couple of shoals, but these are only a couple, and well marked. I think you'll be just fine, besides with a little bit of heeling, or rail down you are going to decrease your draft. .......*i2f*


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*Well If you have 2" draft*

Have no problem like Imagine, LOL besides he has 2 hulls and is 30 FEET WIDE. That boat of his don't turn to good.

Now If you would have 4.5 foot draft you would be allot better off. I would keep away form the shore areas in the St. Johns. There are pilings that have rotted off at the water line all over the place. The bottom is mostly soft mud so grounding is not much of a problem. Just watch out across the river from Green Cove Springs Marina, there is a 2 ft hump made out of old concrete from the navy days. I can't tell you the number of people I have rescued from there. It's marked on the charts, but you will usually find it the hard way.

Julington Creek is a pretty protected spot. Watch out after you get out of the cove and into the river. Raggedy Point really catches the high winds. It's a long fetch.

You really have to stay in the channel on the ICW. even then you will surly run aground due to shoaling

The Rudder Club is located on the north side of the Buckman Bridge on the west bank. They have a good race Schedule. Along with the Mug Race, billed as the worlds longest river race. 
Need more info just ask away


----------



## paj637 (Apr 4, 2007)

Don't overlook the Fernandina Beach/St Marys Inlet area. Great sailiing offshore of Cumberland Island, FB, and Amelia Island.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Hey capn dave,

Was that a compliment, or are you picking on me?.:laugher  :laugher ........*i2f*


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

6' draft? Bad idea for Julington creek area. I dragged bottom quiet a few times with a 5 foot draft even got stuck once and had to wait for the tide to come in with even less draft than that on my Tartan. I love sailing that area.


----------



## CrazyLeaf (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, that was the information I was looking for. 

If Jullington creek ends up being a bit too shallow, I'll end up keeping the boat at Green Cove. I'd like to have it at Jullington, since I would only be about 5 min away.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Crazy, <O</O
My wife's family is from the area and we are down there a couple of times a year. One of the marinas I have had my eye on is across the river at Ortega Landing.<O</O
I have no idea what kind of boat you have (other than it draws 5'10") or what you budget for slip fees, but Ortega Landing is a very nice marina. We visited there last year and really liked it. It is a bit pricey compared to others in the area but very nice. If I remember correct, there is one lift bridge on the Ortega River before you hit the St. John's, which is opened on demand. Also. If you are 5 minutes from Jullington than it would mean more drive time for you. I have no first hand knowledge of the area, other than to say we enjoyed our visit and if we were ever to relocate, Ortega Landing would be something we would peruse.
The Marina at Ortega Landing, Jacksonville Marina for sale or lease
<O></O>


----------



## JagsBch (Jan 19, 2007)

Not saying it is not doable by any means, I am sure you can pull it off, maybe with a bit of trial and error learning the sandbar. There are plenty of deep places to sail in the river, and there is a deep channel to boot to the marina. but you are limitted by needing 7 foot of water at low tide. If your already locked with the purchase, then by all means bring it, the sunsets are awesome at the marina.


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Crazy,
Stay away from the sailors down in Green Cove Springs. I took my boat down there last January, and all sorts of insanity ensued. Imagine and Cap'n Dave taught my eighty-year-old to gamble, they taught my wife how to belly dance, they taught my grandmother how to use a beer bong, they taught dear old grandpa how to roll a joint -- all sorts of crazy stuff. Stay away! That's all I have to say!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

WELL,

Grandma was a real trooper, and party animal that's for sure. I think capn dave was eyeing grandpa as a cabin boy.:laugher  ..........*i2f*


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

LOL!!!
Poor Grandpa.

Hey Hog, I've been meaning to get a hold of you.
How goes the refit?


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Tim,
I tried to get down there the weekend before last, but got waylaid up in HHI with home repairs. I'll be heading to GCS in a couple of weeks. Hopefully the weather will be clearing up. It's been AWFUL down here.... 

How are you doing?


----------



## capn_dave (Feb 17, 2000)

*When the cat's away the rats wanna play Eh*

(the EH part is me talking Canadian.) Hog, I'll betcha granny didn't show you her tribal tattoo, did she.
Imagine and I are now wearing tinfoil hats. We know the goverment is using mind control. We have one ready for you when you get here.

Fair winds

Cap'n Dave

I sail therefore I ARRRRRRRrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## sailhog (Dec 11, 2006)

Granny's got a new tattoo and she's pregnant, the kids are in vegas blowing throught the 401k, wife's belly dancing for some sultan, and grandad is huffing on a bong with some college kids... WARNING: DO NOT MESS WITH THE SAILORS OF GREEN COVE SPRINGS!


----------



## xsboats (Oct 2, 2007)

Now you've got me thinking about leaving St. Augustine to go live in Green Cove !


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

Crazyleaf, Your draft will be fine for the St. Johns River, but not for Julington Creek. Currents are mild in the wide area of the river south of Jax. You might want to check out the $11/ft rate at Fleming Island Marina,- slips available, floating docks, out on the river, good amenities and about four miles south of NAS Jax. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## CrazyLeaf (Sep 15, 2009)

Thanks, I'll looking into Flemming Island....But you know GCS is sounding like the happening place for marinas  
Gambling lessons, Belly dancing shows, and herbal use classes....
so does anyone have time to sail down there with all those activities on shore?


----------

